# I don't have a tattoo...



## Suze (Aug 12, 2009)

and I don't want one.



Anyone else? I feel so alone


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

Absolutely not. 

I do not want one either.

I have nothing against tattoos, nor those who have them. Tattoos can be something very beautiful or can be a way to express yourself when words can't.

But, I like the look of my clean, creamy skin and want to keep it looking that way. That's just my preference.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

I personally love tattoos and want lots but a ton of my friends and my boyfriend don't really like or want tattoos.. you're certainly not alone! Whatever floats your boat, I say.


----------



## Suze (Aug 13, 2009)

thing is- they can look great on others, i just can't picture them on myself. (something about them being permanent and all that jazz)

i have almost come to a point where i think something is wrong with me, since basically _everyone_ my age (20 somethings) have them :blink:


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

Suze said:


> thing is- they can look great on others, i just can't picture them on myself. (something about them being permanent and all that jazz)
> 
> i have almost come to a point where i think something is wrong with me, since basically _everyone_ my age (20 somethings) have them :blink:


I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em. 

To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is). 

I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 13, 2009)

They're honestly not my thing. Nothing against it. Just not my thing.


----------



## imfree (Aug 13, 2009)

Suze said:


> and I don't want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else? I feel so alone



I feel the same way. I've seen good tat's
and I've seen bad ones. I don't judge 
others who have 'em and I even like tat's
that are artistic.:bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."



I find this rather offensive. My facial rings/studs and the tattoos I intend to get have little to do with how I feel about myself or a lack of confidence and more to do with the fact that I find them aesthetically pleasing and I think that's the case with the majority of people who get them (or at least the people that I know who have them.)


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2009)

Suze said:


> I don't have a tatoo and I don't want one.
> 
> Anyone else? I feel so alone



Not alone.


----------



## Suze (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."


ugh. this was not meant as a mocking thread.

75% doesn't seem far out, though. i think that's a pretty good guess!


----------



## velia (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."



Wow, it sure sounds like you've got it figured out. Whatever works for you, but just so you're aware, blanket statements like that do offend. At the very least, they'll be shrugged off as ignorance. 

To the OP, I can't say I'm one who didn't or doesn't want future tattoos, but I by no means think it makes you "uncool" not to have the desire to alter your body. Its one of those to each their own sort of things if you ask me.


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

Betamax said:


> a) wrong.
> b) wrong.
> 
> but thanks for playing!


Dude, you punk'd me! 

On second thought, you're _so_ right! I mean, tattoos are indicative of confident, mature, cool men...


----------



## velia (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> Dude, you punk'd me!
> 
> On second thought, you're _so_ right! I mean, tattoos are indicative of confident, mature, cool men...



Again, wow. So you choose a picture of a ridiculous tattoo and say, "that, right there. That's all tattoos. Because this is a good example of all tattoos, all people with tattoos are insecure jerks." Right. 

Are you providing us with an example of what does, in fact, constitute a confident, mature, and cool man?


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em


Clearly you've never seen a group of bikers.



PeriodicLurker said:


> a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses.


Aren't you proud you managed to avoid lapsing into the fad of getting a tattoo and instead lapsed into the fad of mocking people for doing something popular (a reason which may or may not have been their motivation in the first place).

Nice to be so edgy, isn't it?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

*To each his own - I don't have tattoos or piercing (don't know if I will ever decide to get them) ; but, if it makes some folks happy - hey no crime -no foul.. There are worse things in this world*

==================================
This talk of what type of folks may or may not have tattoos (reasons, theories etc. etc. ) 
Reminds me of the conclusions of Italian Criminologist 
Cesare Lombroso. There was a time where Tattoos were only associated with unsavory characters and it's only been in recent years that we've had tattoo parlors in NYC. When I took a criminology course in college- Cesare was a favorite topic of the instructor 








(1835-1909)



The Born Criminal  

Lombroso also became fascinated with the practice of tattooing which he associated with criminality. In a famous article titled The Savage Art of Tattooing, which he wrote for Popular Science in 1896, Lombroso described his revulsion to tattoos. "Certainly these tattooings declare more than any official brief to reveal to us the fierce and obscene hearts of these unfortunates," he wrote. From his narrow observations of prisoners, Lombroso made sweeping assumptions. "Among eighty-nine tattooed persons," he said, "I saw seventy-one who had been tattooed in prison." Because he believed tattooing was prevalent in criminals, Lombroso deduced that criminals had a higher tolerance to pain. "Tattooing is, in fact, one of the essential characteristics of primitive man," he said, "and of men who still live in the savage state."

However, Lombroso's theories began to unravel when several weaknesses were discovered in his research. Virtually all of Lombroso's presumptions were based on studies performed only on convicted criminals. He did not use a control group to which he could compare his results. Therefore, his conclusions could not be broadened to include the general population as a whole. This basic flaw in his research came to be known as "the Lombrosian fallacy." Years later, Charles Goring, an English physician who took an interest in Lombroso's theories, decided to examine more closely some of his conclusions. Goring studied thousands of prisoners in British jails. He compared their physiological traits to members of a military unit, the Royal Engineers. Goring found no substantial differences between the two groups. He published the results in a book called The English Convict in 1913. Goring proved that atavism had no scientific support and the data he gathered essentially discredited Lombroso's idea of a "born criminal" forever.


----------



## Esther (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."



This is one of the most ignorant things I've ever read.


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."




don't be a jerk about it, jesus

i'm gonna go get some tattoos about bicycles

and then a giant portrait of carl sagan and enstein respect knuckling

in your face 

EDIT

thirty helens agree; tattoos are for some people but not for others...



..."but they sure help you remember a man's name.."


oh helen...


----------



## katorade (Aug 13, 2009)

I just want to know why people keep referring to tattoos as a fad when people have been getting them for centuries all over the world.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, Periodic Lurker ( who has shared zip about himself and no photos ), you are going to find yourself a nice tattooed feminist, and she is going to make you her pet project.

:happy:
----

I have no tattoos. I have seen what I think are nice ones, and some that are not so well done. It's pretty much like anything else. And, sure, lots of people get them and then down the road regret them. Again, like so many things. Eh. Life. 

I do have spider veins...some scars...stretchmarks...so I will say I am covered on the ' stuff on my body '..thing.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I do have spider veins...some scars...stretchmarks...so I will say I am covered on the ' stuff on my body '..thing.



I like this, M. Life tats. Sometimes by a mean-ass tat artist, sometimes by an artful one just making biographical notes.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."



Bwah ha ha ha ha ha...... That's soooo funny! 

Oh, wait... you weren't being serious were you?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

I keep forgetting i have a tattoo because its on my shoulder. I got it was 19 but because i can't see it most of the time i havn't got bored of it and when i see it i smile. 
ALSO....
Get back to lurking periodically-Its clearly what you do best.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."




Just...wow.
My husband pretty much explains the reason he has so many tattoos quite simply - "I just got a bunch of stuff I liked when I was 7". 

Sure, there are people out there that get tattooed just because it's trendy (chinese symbols, tribals, tramp stamps, etc.), but there are people that get them (like me) just for the art of it. I'm an art junkie and my way of showing it is by covering myself with someone's art.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm just not even going to say anything here because what I'm thinking is probably going to get me banned, and since my mom is a moderator, also get my mouth washed out with soap AND sent to my room without dinner! GRRRRR





PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."





PeriodicLurker said:


> Dude, you punk'd me!
> 
> On second thought, you're _so_ right! I mean, tattoos are indicative of confident, mature, cool men...


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 13, 2009)

Suze said:


> Anyone else? I feel so alone



Don't feel alone,Suze-I've given this some thought,and I've decided not to get one done. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 13, 2009)

katorade said:


> I just want to know why people keep referring to tattoos as a fad when people have been getting them for centuries all over the world.



Greatest post in this thread. Just because every schmoe out there now thinks it's cool to get a Chinese symbol or tribal band doesn't make tattooing a fad. Just to reinforce...
https://www.msu.edu/~krcmari1/individual/history.html


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 13, 2009)

Suze said:


> thing is- they can look great on others, i just can't picture them on myself. (something about them being permanent and all that jazz)
> 
> i have almost come to a point where i think something is wrong with me, since basically _everyone_ my age (20 somethings) have them :blink:



Nothing wrong with that at all, I myself have some, and will be getting many many more, but I know tattoos are not for everyone ^.^

But yeah there is nothing wrong with that, as long as you are not feeling pressured to actually get one by your peers, I think that would be wrong, just enjoy other peoples and don't worry about it, well, thats what I say anywhooos~



PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."



Ahh Geez... 

You think they are inherently ugly no matter what the design?... Since a tattoo can be absolutely anything i really wonder what you find beauty in, I mean, do you just think its ugly because its on skin?

As for tattoos being a fad... pffft, what about the cavemen they dig up that are thousands of years old and are covered in tattoos?

My tattoos are similar to those of my Great Great Grandfather and come from designed that have been used for hundreds of years before that...

The Biggest Difference between you and me is not that I am covered in tattoos and excessive amounts of rings in my face and you are not... but that you would judge me for it and I would never, weather a person was or was not...


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't have one and don't want one. 
I guess it goes from having childhood asthma and always being poked for a blood test or an IV. I think I have done plenty pin cushion duty.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2009)

On the one hand--unsurprisingly given which side of the generational divide I'm on--I don't have a tattoo nor do I have any particular desire to get one. Nothing particular against them, but at best they do nothing for me, and at worst they look a mess (yes there are well done tattoos, the 'mess' is referring to some of those less well thought out and done ones).

On the other, I'm a bit tempted at times to get one, just to bug people like Periodic Lurker. Not really enough motivation, but fun to think about! (and: Looks like I just found a reason to lengthen my ignore list).


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

Man, this thread was supposed to be about _not_ having tattoos, but it's been totally dominated by tattoo lovers and defenders. That's one rabid clique.

For the record, I don't actually hold animosity against people with tattoos. If I did, I'd be walking around all day, every day, with seething hatred, 'cause tattoos are _everywhere_. Thank God for the winters here in Michigan (that one's for you, Mossystate!) because at least then seasonal clothing covers them up. All I was saying was my personal theory on why people get them, I wasn't saying that I think we should ostracize or imprison people with them. So it wasn't meant to be any big deal.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> To me, they're a sign of (a) insecurity, which is why you don't see too many 50 year-olds, who are more confident with their place in the world sporting 'em, and (b) a weakness for lapsing into the fads of the masses. Also, I think they're inherently ugly (no matter what the design is).
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."





PeriodicLurker said:


> Man, this thread was supposed to be about _not_ having tattoos, but it's been totally dominated by tattoo lovers and defenders. That's one rabid clique.
> 
> For the record, I don't actually hold animosity against people with tattoos. If I did, I'd be walking around all day, every day, with seething hatred, 'cause tattoos are _everywhere_. Thank God for the winters here in Michigan (that one's for you, Mossystate!) because at least then seasonal clothing covers them up. All I was saying was my personal theory on why people get them, I wasn't saying that I think we should ostracize or imprison people with them. So it wasn't meant to be any big deal.



My guess is that after reading your reply, they didn't want to be lumped into the same group as you. Suze was simply stating that she didn't want them for herself.. that's one thing, but to come onto a public messageboard, especially one where many people have tattoos, and say that anyone with piercings or tattoos is insecure or just following a fad is another. I mean, do you seriously think that wouldn't be taken offensively? 

You're trying to defend yourself and say that you hold no animosity against people with tattoos but your first post is _full_ of animosity.. calling them ugly and saying those who have them are insecure and mindlessly following trends. Also, later in the post where you're thanking the heavens for snow so you won't have to see peoples tattoos.. are they really that personally offensive to you? I can't fathom that something someone else does to their body would have THAT much of an effect on you. Maybe you need to focus on yourself a little more.

Don't forget how many people would say that fat girl should cover up.. oh thank GOD for winter so I don't have to see all of those disgusting whales in their bathing suits. Think it's different? It's not. Judging people on their appearance is inevitable but I suggest _trying_ to tone it down so you don't seem like such an asshole.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Betamax said:


> this made me lol



Yes. It works on two levels!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm tattoo free. I, once and a while, think about getting a little heart on my hip with S, M & A on or around it with some flowers or something. I'd put it on my hip because it's easily hidden, like a naughty secret.. 
Then I remember that skin sags with age and it might look sorta weird with age. I think i'll probably be tattoo free. 
I don't think either way is more right or more wrong. It should be such a personal choice because it's something that you have to live with forever. (unless you like lasers)
All that being said, i think that body art is really pretty. I admire good tattoos. Last week i saw a sensational picture of Bob Marley on this really skinny girls arm and it was super awesome considering the lack of surface space the artist had to work with.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Don't forget how many people would say that fat girl should cover up.. oh thank GOD for winter so I don't have to see all of those disgusting whales in their bathing suits. Think it's different? It's not.


Just quoting this so everybody can see it.


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Just quoting this so everybody can see it.


Ah, so everybody reads your posts but ignores ThatGirls's? 

I'm kidding, I know that that's not what you meant.

There are a couple of fundamental flaws in the analogy: 

(1) Somebody_ chooses_ to get tattoo(s). Body size, including a large body, is, usually, a perfectly natural trait. To extend the idea a bit, everybody has seen unfortunate people who have severe deformities or skin conditions which, unfortunately, are not pleasant to look upon (this young man who used to work at a nearby record store had half a face that was hairless, bulbous, and red). But nobody would ever say that those people should be shut-ins or have their natural features be disparaged. On the other hand, though, if somebody _chooses _to make themselves aesthetically uncomfortable to others by having tattoos running around their neck and arms, or by having dozens of earrings all over their face (a'la Dennis Rodman) or, in extreme cases, even by self-mutilation (people modifying their tongues, eyebrows, and ears), well, they also then make themselves open for criticism. It's their choice to modify their body, it's your choice to voice a critical opinion, if you want to.

(2) Oh, come on, who ever said that BBWs (or SSBBWs or BHMs, for that matter) shouldn't be out in public in the first place? I mean, what red-blooded man wouldn't want to see as much of this....






....as much as possible!
_
P.S. And I promise to now go at least five posts without mentioning Joy Nash again, or else I know I'll start to come across as an obsessed creep._


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> (2) Oh, come on, who ever said that BBWs (or SSBBWs or BHMs, for that matter) shouldn't be out in public in the first place?


People that hate fat people as much as you hate tattoos and piercings.

And just for the record, I think piercings are pretty shitty, but tattoos are a-okay by me.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> It's their choice to modify their body, it's your choice to voice a critical opinion, if you want to.



.. says who? So if you get a bad haircut, even though I don't know you, I can be like HEY THAT LOOKS REALLY FUCKING STUPID AND IT MAKES YOU LOOK REALLY UGLY YOU SHOULD PUT A BAG OVER YOUR HEAD. ..just checking. 



PeriodicLurker said:


> (2) Oh, come on, who ever said that BBWs (or SSBBWs or BHMs, for that matter) shouldn't be out in public in the first place? I mean, what red-blooded man wouldn't want to see as much of this....



The thousands of people who hate fatties. That's who. 

I think my piercings make me more attractive.






Disagree? DON'T REALLY GIVE A FUCK.


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> .. says who? So if you get a bad haircut, even though I don't know you, I can be like HEY THAT LOOKS REALLY FUCKING STUPID AND IT MAKES YOU LOOK REALLY UGLY YOU SHOULD PUT A BAG OVER YOUR HEAD. ..just checking.



Who says that you're free to voice a critical opinion? Well, I mean....the Constitution, for one. Natural Law, for another. I'm not saying that it's always polite or a good idea or that everybody should run around like schizophrenics voicing every opinion they have, but, I mean, you can if you want to. 

When somebody _chooses_ to make themselves grossly different than societal norms - when a man dresses up in full drag in public, when they get a 2' tall mohawk, when they wear tight leather head-to-toe, when they dress virtually naked, when they get tons of earrings on their face, when cover half their body in tattoos...._they know full well_ that they're going to make other people uncomfortable. Heck, for most of the "goths" out there, that's the entire _point!_ 

And, just as they have the right to choose to make themselves into aesthetic oddities, I have the right to say, "Dude, what's up with those Darth Maul tattoos on your face?"



thatgirl08 said:


> The thousands of people who hate fatties. That's who.


In my life, I honestly can't remember ever hearing somebody say that a "fatty" shouldn't be allowed to wear summer clothing, or anything to that effect. 

But, hey, I'm attracted to "fatties", and even if a BBW (or a skinny woman, or a man, or anybody at all) is dressed in a completely inappropriate manner out in public, you can bet that I would make a comment to my buddy or whoever. It'd be like if some dude - even if he had a perfect physique - was strutting around in a speedo when he's not at the beach. It's just, in my opinion, disrespectful to other people.

But it's a little bit paranoid to think that everybody's insulting "fatties" behind your back. 99.9% of the time, I'd guess it's not actually happening.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> In my life, I honestly can't remember ever hearing somebody say that a "fatty" shouldn't be allowed to wear summer clothing, or anything to that effect.



...umm. Seriously?


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> ...umm. Seriously?


Well, I'll say it like this: people can be very mean. I'm sure everybody here has been both victim and victim-izer in the meanness department. So, yeah, I've heard (and said) a lot of cruel things in my 28 years. But, no, I honestly can't recall an instance of somebody mocking a "fattie" so much that it stood out in my memory. 

I'm sure that I've said things, and I'm sure that my friends have said things, but nothing more than everyday meanness, liking making fun of somebody's nose, or eyebrows, or legs, or whatever.

Maybe there's a lot of paranoia amongst "fatties" that people are mocking them, but I'd guess that lots of it is just, ya know, being paranoid. 

Anyway, I don't wanna totally derail the thread. Hopefully, my points came across in the past few posts.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2009)

OK...I think Bullshitonia...err...Bubbleonia...needs its leader.


Scoot!

You have officially yanked too many chains, you silly widdle boy. * messes up your 'do *


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> Who says that you're free to voice a critical opinion? Well, I mean....the Constitution, for one. Natural Law, for another. I'm not saying that it's always polite or a good idea or that everybody should run around like schizophrenics voicing every opinion they have, but, I mean, you can if you want to.
> 
> When somebody _chooses_ to make themselves grossly different than societal norms - when a man dresses up in full drag in public, when they get a 2' tall mohawk, when they wear tight leather head-to-toe, when they dress virtually naked, when they get tons of earrings on their face, when cover half their body in tattoos...._they know full well_ that they're going to make other people uncomfortable. Heck, for most of the "goths" out there, that's the entire _point!_
> 
> And, just as they have the right to choose to make themselves into aesthetic oddities, I have the right to say, "Dude, what's up with those Darth Maul tattoos on your face?"



The Constitution may say you have the right to be a dick but clearly you haven't made it out in the real world in awhile because otherwise you'd be aware that that isn't an appropriate thing to say to someone. 

I, for one, don't have piercings or dye my hair unnatural colors or wear 'goth' outfits for any other reason than to please myself. I know this is a novel concept but not everything is about you.. people aren't always trying you make YOU feel uncomfortable. 




PeriodicLurker said:


> In my life, I honestly can't remember ever hearing somebody say that a "fatty" shouldn't be allowed to wear summer clothing, or anything to that effect.
> 
> But, hey, I'm attracted to "fatties", and even if a BBW (or a skinny woman, or a man, or anybody at all) is dressed in a completely inappropriate manner out in public, you can bet that I would make a comment to my buddy or whoever. It'd be like if some dude - even if he had a perfect physique - was strutting around in a speedo when he's not at the beach. It's just, in my opinion, disrespectful to other people.
> 
> But it's a little bit paranoid to think that everybody's insulting "fatties" behind your back. 99.9% of the time, I'd guess it's not actually happening.



HAAAAAHAHAHA. Wow. You clearly don't live in the same world as I do. You've clearly never been a fat girl because if you had you would realize that plenty of people tell fat girls what they should and shouldn't wear. If I had a dime for everytime I was told fat girls shouldn't show their arms, wear bathing suits, don skirts, etc. I'd be a millionaire. Your attitude is so incredibly dismissive.. it's not paranoia, it's my reality that I live 24/7.. until you know what that is like I suggest you shut the fuck up.


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> OK...I think Bullshitonia...err...Bubbleonia...needs its leader.
> 
> 
> Scoot!



See, ThatGirl, I _told_ you people can be mean. 

(And then you wonder why I wouldn't want to share all the details of my private life on here.)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> See, ThatGirl, I _told_ you people can be mean.
> 
> (And then you wonder why I wouldn't want to share all the details of my private life on here.)



Honestly, we've heard enough from you as it is. No details plz.


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Honestly, we've heard enough from you as it is. No details plz.


First off, I never offered any details, but another poster made a comment saying that I should, like, give out my home address.

Secondly, do _you _guys realize how mean you're being to_ me? _ All I did was go to a tattoo thread - that was about not having tattoos! - and make an argument about why I personally don't like them. Because I don't like tattoos, you guys are treating me like I've pushed an old lady down a flight of stairs. 

Maybe you don't agree with my points, but I think I've substantiated every one of them and they're pretty well thought-out. If you disagree, fine. But there's no call to sit here and insult me and my little short stories. Just ignore my posts or say why you disagree and leave it at that. 

Jesus _Christ. _


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> First off, I never offered any details, but another poster made a comment saying that I should, like, give out my home address.
> 
> Secondly, do _you _guys realize how mean you're being to_ me? _ All I did was go to a tattoo thread - that was about not having tattoos! - and make an argument about why I personally don't like them. Because I don't like tattoos, you guys are treating me like I've pushed an old lady down a flight of stairs.
> 
> ...



You sir, need to go reread your first post in this thread. Talk about offensive. You can't say shit like that on a discussion forum and not expect someone to call you out on your BS. Don't dish it if you can't take it.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> See, ThatGirl, I _told_ you people can be mean.
> 
> (And then you wonder why I wouldn't want to share all the details of my private life on here.)



YEAH!!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Now, Hypothetically speaking of course. What if one was to get a full body tattoo of a fat woman on themselves. Would you like that?? 
Would that fattoo be acceptable to you??


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Now, Hypothetically speaking of course. What if one was to get a full body tattoo of a fat woman on themselves. Would you like that??
> Would that fattoo be acceptable to you??





A full body tattoo of a fat woman, ON a fat woman...who is gaining....but only in the boobies!!!!!!!!


Whoa!



Dude.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> A full body tattoo of a fat woman, ON a fat woman...who is gaining....but only in the boobies!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Whoa!
> ...


Let us be serious here for a moment mossy. If a fat woman was to get a fat woman tattoo on her and only gain on the boobies..her boobies would end up with belly or shoulder fattoo on them. I strongly hate this though. It should not be allowed.
I was more thinking. If a really fat woman got a kinna fat woman tattoo then gained weight everywhere, then the tattoo would become really fat and might even...if i know psysics be able to then get a medium sized bbw tattoo of its own. Like russian dolls for skin! YOU SEEEEEEEEE??????????


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Let us be serious here for a moment mossy. If a fat woman was to get a fat woman tattoo on her and only gain on the boobies..her boobies would end up with belly or shoulder fattoo on them. I strongly hate this though. It should not be allowed.
> I was more thinking. If a really fat woman got a kinna fat woman tattoo then gained weight everywhere, then the tattoo would become really fat and might even...if i know psysics be able to then get a medium sized bbw tattoo of its own. Like russian dolls for skin! YOU SEEEEEEEEE??????????



I just get so excited over thinking about things like this, that I don't see the BIG picture.:blush: I would hate to lose any nipple defintion. That would be a travesty. Thanks for being the brains behind this.:bow:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been playing with the idea of having a Nutrition Facts label tattooed on my left arm for years.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2009)

I think tattoos can be very trendy and poorly done and they can also be gorgeous works of art - if that's your thing, far be it from me to say anything. I don't have to look at them every day good or bad. However my bad could be your good. It's all relative.

But man, when I see good tattoo art, it's mind-boggling. Working in the music industry for years has allowed me the opportunity to see MANY tatted up artists and the work is stunning...but personally, I haven't come across anything I want to put on my own body. I haven't ruled it out, but after all this time i'm not sure if i'm going to find something I want that badly either.

Do what rocks your world. You've only got one life to live. 

Also, if you have it out there on display for the world to see, people WILL have an opinion on it no matter what. And people are assholes. Grow some thick skin.


----------



## fffff (Aug 13, 2009)

99% of tattoos are ugly as fuck. Sorry, but if you have tattoo I probably think it's ugly. 
Roses, tribal marks, chinese symbols, celtic, latin sayings, faces, band logos, cartoon characters, ugly, ugly, ugly, fugly. 

The only tattoos I've ever seen that I've liked have been directly inspired by art. I've seen black and white illustrations from old texts done really well. I knew a girl who had Dali's elephants down her back and it was gorgeous. It cost thousands of dollars but I can't believe how cheap some people are with designs that are forever on their skin.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 14, 2009)

fffff said:


> I can't believe how cheap some people are with designs that are forever on their skin.



Yeah, I'll second this. I know people who seriously get mad if they have to pay a 50 dollar minimum for something.. like YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE THIS THE REST OF YOUR LIFE.. it's not something you want to go the dollar store route on.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 14, 2009)

My two cents: It's not that I don't like tattoos, body piercings, unique do's, etc. It's just that I view myself as one of the least fashionable, stylish people I know, and I wouldn't want to attempt anything like changing my appearance when I can't even find a shirt I like on me on a regular basis. LoL Everyone has different tastes in fashion and what they are comfortable with. Me, I'd take jeans, a polo, and hiking boots on a regular basis, just because that's what I'm comfortable with. Other people are going to wear and use whatever they want because that's what they want to wear. Trying to psycho-analyze whatever reasoning behind it is pointless, because ultimately it's still their choice, and there could be an endless supply of possible reasons that you may never even think of. I just consider it as one more way everybody's different.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 14, 2009)

No, you aren't alone. I don't have tattoos or piercings. well, I do have pierced ears, one hole each. I just am not a big fan of them, I don't find them attractive, but that's my own personal choice. If someone wants a tattoo, have a party! I just don't understand people who get things like a girfriend's name tattooed on their neck or some strange Mike Tyson thing on their face. In my opinion, the only people's names you tattoo on yourself are family, children, parents or siblings. Not names of people who are only possibly passing through your life, even a spouse. What happens if you get divorced and you have Carrie tattooed across your neck forever. Only date women named Carrie the rest of your life?


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 14, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> everyday meanness


This might be part of the problem, thinking this is okay and such.


----------



## joh (Aug 14, 2009)

I've always been pretty neutral to tattoos. I've seen many I disliked and many I've found quite pleasing. For me it all comes down to that person's individual taste, just like anything else. It's just like another article of clothing really.

Personally, even if I did want a tattoo (as I stand currently, I don't. But I could see that changing down the road) I can't actually see myself wearing one. It just wouldn't look right on me. It wouldn't fit with the rest of me. That's how I would feel at least, but that may be totally different from the reality of what I would look like with one. Perhaps if I really knew what I'd look like my preference for having one would change.


----------



## velia (Aug 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I'll second this. I know people who seriously get mad if they have to pay a 50 dollar minimum for something.. like YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE THIS THE REST OF YOUR LIFE.. it's not something you want to go the dollar store route on.



Oh my God, no joke! When people asked me how much my tattoo was going to cost and I told them, I couldn't believe how many people were like, "Oh, hell no! That's ridiculous! You should see the guy who did my tattoo, I bet he'd only charge you like 150 bucks!" Of course, then they have to show you their shitty tattoo, like you're supposed to shriek, "Sold! I mean, yours looks like a fourth grader did it, and I have heard on several occasions that guy doesn't use a fresh needle every time, but if it's cheaper, what the hell?" :doh:


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 14, 2009)

velia said:


> . . . and I have heard on several occasions that guy doesn't use a fresh needle every time, but if it's cheaper, what the hell?" :doh:


(shudder) Hepatitis A-Z.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 14, 2009)

Stating an opinion would be, "I personally don't like tattoos, and don't intend to get one". 

What you said was all people who get tattoos are mindless idiots who can't think for themselves. I was extremely insulted and offended, as I got my tattoos for very personal reasons. One of my tattoos is a tribute for my son. They are very special to ME. I didn't get them to please or offend anyone else. And I got all 3 in places that can be covered up, even in summer. And unless I was wearing a bathing suit, most of the time you can't see my tattoos. 

So next time, take a moment and think BEFORE you speak!!



PeriodicLurker said:


> First off, I never offered any details, but another poster made a comment saying that I should, like, give out my home address.
> 
> Secondly, do _you _guys realize how mean you're being to_ me? _ All I did was go to a tattoo thread - that was about not having tattoos! - and make an argument about why I personally don't like them. Because I don't like tattoos, you guys are treating me like I've pushed an old lady down a flight of stairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think not having a tattoo is weird. I know a lot of people who don't have them and would never get them. 

I have two and they both have special meaning for me. I don't care if others like them and I had them done before tattooing became as popular as it is today. 

I'm not big on facial piercings (for myself), but i would never judge people who have them. 

Thatgirl08, I love your monroe piercing. It looks good on you.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 14, 2009)

I do not have a tattoo
I do not want one

there is just one thing 
skin ages eventually and on old skin well think twice about it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2009)

velia said:


> "Sold! I mean, yours looks like a fourth grader did it, and I have heard on several occasions that guy doesn't use a fresh needle every time, but if it's cheaper, what the hell?" :doh:




Dolla fiddy 

View attachment bad-tattoo-pic1.jpg


----------



## frankman (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't feel the need to get one. I think they're hot as hell on girls (real ones, not those tiny butterflies or dolphins on lower backs and ankles), but I wouldn't know a picture or word I'd like to have on me for the rest of my life.

Perhaps I'll change my mind one day, but for now: no.


----------



## fffff (Aug 14, 2009)

velia said:


> Oh my God, no joke! When people asked me how much my tattoo was going to cost and I told them, I couldn't believe how many people were like, "Oh, hell no! That's ridiculous! You should see the guy who did my tattoo, I bet he'd only charge you like 150 bucks!" Of course, then they have to show you their shitty tattoo, like you're supposed to shriek, "Sold! I mean, yours looks like a fourth grader did it, and I have heard on several occasions that guy doesn't use a fresh needle every time, but if it's cheaper, what the hell?" :doh:



I'm actually considering getting something done eventually, but with the design if anyone is willing to charge me less than a few grand I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## katorade (Aug 14, 2009)

OH
MY
GOD it drives me INSANE when people hide behind the bill of rights allowance of the freedom of speech so they can be a talking head on the internet.

Freedom of speech as outlined in the US bill of rights prohibits Congress from creating any law that puts restrictions on freedom of speech/expression. That's it. 
It has absolutely NOTHING to do with private party matters unless they are brought in front of the law. That means people are well within their rights to call you a dick, tell you to leave a premises they are lawfully residing in, etc. Dimensions is a privately owned website with no links to the government. When you agreed to their terms of service you essentially agreed that the powers that be on this website can censor your words or prohibit you from any actions they so choose, with the exception of libel or slander. If you do not agree to their terms, they are free to refrain from permitting you entry or limiting your participation. *That means that if the masses do not like or agree with what you have to say on this website, you CAN be prohibited from further speech.*

Freedom of speech does not cover being a dick on the internet. Period.


P.S. You cannot substantiate an opinion.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 14, 2009)

velia said:


> Oh my God, no joke! When people asked me how much my tattoo was going to cost and I told them, I couldn't believe how many people were like, "Oh, hell no! That's ridiculous! You should see the guy who did my tattoo, I bet he'd only charge you like 150 bucks!" Of course, then they have to show you their shitty tattoo, like you're supposed to shriek, "Sold! I mean, yours looks like a fourth grader did it, and I have heard on several occasions that guy doesn't use a fresh needle every time, but if it's cheaper, what the hell?" :doh:



Ha, yes, this, exactly.



Miss Fortune said:


> Dolla fiddy



Ohh no:/



katorade said:


> OH
> MY
> GOD it drives me INSANE when people hide behind the bill of rights allowance of the freedom of speech so they can be a talking head on the internet.
> 
> ...



Also this<3


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 14, 2009)

Betamax said:


> I loooove getting tattoos. I love looking at them, designing them, watching it being done. I even love the feeling of the needle in my skin. Its almost.... erotic.
> 
> And now I want to get my sleeves done RIGHT NOW so I can walk around town with a sleeveless shirt and piss of people like PeriodicLurker. and Im not even a goth!



I want a tattoo so bad. I've planned out what I want, where I want it and where I want to go and I know how much it's going to be and I just can't bring myself to do it. I'm _such_ a puss. I tried to get some comparisons like, is being tattooed more painful than piercing and everyone was like UH YES LOTS MORE so now I'm like ://// because I'm even a puss when it comes to piercings even though I've been pierced probably 20 times.


----------



## velia (Aug 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I tried to get some comparisons like, is being tattooed more painful than piercing and everyone was like UH YES LOTS MORE so now I'm like ://// because I'm even a puss when it comes to piercings even though I've been pierced probably 20 times.



Oh man. I've been pierced and I would not compare the pain of being tattooed. It actually hurts way more to be pierced in my opinion. The trade is that the pain of piercing is brief, where a tattoo can take a while. I only have one, but it's fresh in my mind as its not even two weeks old. It took a little over three hours and only once did it hurt as much as being pierced. Its different for everyone, of course, but I would describe it more like getting a paper cut and burning yourself at the same time. lol it doesn't sound appealing, but in my experience, so worth it!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I want a tattoo so bad. I've planned out what I want, where I want it and where I want to go and I know how much it's going to be and I just can't bring myself to do it. I'm _such_ a puss. I tried to get some comparisons like, is being tattooed more painful than piercing and everyone was like UH YES LOTS MORE so now I'm like ://// because I'm even a puss when it comes to piercings even though I've been pierced probably 20 times.



The pain totally depends on where you get the tattoo. The one on my back wasn't bad. It took 3.5 hrs to do the work and I didn't need a break at all. It hurt, but not so bad. 

The one on my foot was hellish. It took an hour to do and it hurt so much. I wouldn't let the woman doing the tat take a break or I may not have continued. 

I would say they hurt less than cartilage piercing, but the pain is prolonged. On my back, I found that after awhile everything went numb.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 14, 2009)

Betamax said:


> Im sure you've heard this a bajilliondy times, but the pain depends on where you get it. Both of mine (wrist and upper arm) weren't really painful... not unbearable anyway, and Im a huge wimp! Seriously tho, once you get your first one done, you'll feel silly for waiting so long.
> 
> Its hard to describe the feeling. The needle is going so fast, that the fact that your essentially being stabbed doesnt really register. You'll be like "Well that feeling is a tad unpleasant." I guess its more annoying than anything.
> 
> That being said... I LOVE the feeling and kinda get turned on by the whole process. Helps when your artist is a total BABE.



Yeah, I'm getting my first one on my wrist.. there's not a lot of fat there but I'm hoping it's not TOO bad. Glad to hear yours was bearable.



velia said:


> Oh man. I've been pierced and I would not compare the pain of being tattooed. It actually hurts way more to be pierced in my opinion. The trade is that the pain of piercing is brief, where a tattoo can take a while. I only have one, but it's fresh in my mind as its not even two weeks old. It took a little over three hours and only once did it hurt as much as being pierced. Its different for everyone, of course, but I would describe it more like getting a paper cut and burning yourself at the same time. lol it doesn't sound appealing, but in my experience, so worth it!



Haha, that actually is a little reassuring, especially since my tattoo should take maybe 15 minutes.. I'm getting just two small letters for my first one. I hear it hurts more as time goes on because your adrenaline wears off. 



luscious_lulu said:


> The pain totally depends on where you get the tattoo. The one on my back wasn't bad. It took 3.5 hrs to do the work and I didn't need a break at all. It hurt, but not so bad.
> 
> The one on my foot was hellish. It took an hour to do and it hurt so much. I wouldn't let the woman doing the tat take a break or I may not have continued.
> 
> I would say they hurt less than cartilage piercing, but the pain is prolonged. On my back, I found that after awhile everything went numb.



Yeah, again with the time. I hope mine won't be too bad since it'll be so short. 

I know this sounds weird but my biggest thing is that I'm afraid that for some reason I'm going to faint even though I've never fainted in my entire life. I just have like a mini-phobia of it.


----------



## katorade (Aug 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I want a tattoo so bad. I've planned out what I want, where I want it and where I want to go and I know how much it's going to be and I just can't bring myself to do it. I'm _such_ a puss. I tried to get some comparisons like, is being tattooed more painful than piercing and everyone was like UH YES LOTS MORE so now I'm like ://// because I'm even a puss when it comes to piercings even though I've been pierced probably 20 times.



Being fat is a total bonus. Fatty tissue is far less painful to tattoo than bonier areas. My tattoo is on my chest and literally felt like someone was drawing on me rather hard with a Bic pen.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 14, 2009)

katorade said:


> Being fat is a total bonus. Fatty tissue is far less painful to tattoo than bonier areas. My tattoo is on my chest and literally felt like someone was drawing on me rather hard with a Bic pen.



Yeah, I've heard this. woooooo.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 14, 2009)

Everyone told me the one on my foot was going to hurt like hell, and I just thought it felt...uncomfortable is the best word. The hibiscus flower on my upper back hurt a lot worse in my opinion. I did have color and shading on my back, so I think that was the main difference. 







My newest one hurt the least...outside of my right ankle. This is the one I got for my son.






Unfortunately, I don't have a pic of the one on my back...really need to take some. LOL


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is the one on your ankle a cherry blossom? It's beautiful. I really love the stars on your foot as well.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, it's a cherry blossom. I wanted something for my son, but something that looked kinda girly, since I am kinda girly. LOL



thatgirl08 said:


> Is the one on your ankle a cherry blossom? It's beautiful. I really love the stars on your foot as well.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 15, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Yes, it's a cherry blossom. I wanted something for my son, but something that looked kinda girly, since I am kinda girly. LOL



Yeah, haha, makes sense. It looks great:]


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm supposed to get my first tattoo tomorrow -- if I don't chicken out. 

Any advice? (Or should I go search for the tattoo thread??)


----------



## mossystate (Aug 15, 2009)

Vickie...I think all the advice I can give you is...make sure the flaming wings do not overpower the cigar smoking skull.


----------



## Melian (Aug 15, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> I definitely agree. I don't know what the stats are (although I have a book called 'Microtrends' buried around here that had some good data), but I'd definitely guess that more than 75% of people under the age of 30 have 'em.
> 
> < douchebaggery >
> 
> I guess the same thing applies to excessive amounts of facial rings and studs or too much makeup or whatever. To me, it's like a billboard saying, "I'm totally confused about my place in the world, but I'm trying to alter my appearance to alter that fact."



I wonder what this guy looks like....

Seriously. He's either the most drab, boring, timid little dweeb who is terrified of his own shadow and only grows a pair when he's anonymously posting online OR he's an ultra straight-edge lametard (which in itself is a massive trend, probably moreso than tattoos have become).

It is difficult to understand how someone can have so much hatred for something that is really none of their business in the first place . It is also extremely ignorant to assume that you understand every person's motivation for getting body modification.

As for the OP's question: you're definitely not alone - tattoos are not for everyone, and I don't think anyone would judge you for NOT subjecting yourself to the long, expensive and uncomfortable process. I fall into the 20-something age range where the inking trend is prevalent, and can still say that a larger percentage of my friends do not have tattoos.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2009)

Tattoo Cartoons and Pics (You look at some of these tats and you have to wonder)


----------



## katorade (Aug 15, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm supposed to get my first tattoo tomorrow -- if I don't chicken out.
> 
> Any advice? (Or should I go search for the tattoo thread??)



If you're worried about the pain, some people have found that applying topical lidocaine before their appointment helps somewhat. Just apply, let it numb up, then wash the area well. It doesn't help as much as an injectable, but it'll take the edge off.

Also, bring a friend with you. One of the biggest things is being able to have something to take your mind off of the needle. That's why a lot of tattoo artists will engage you in an in depth conversation while they're working rather than just saying "how you likin' the weather?". 

Really, though, I don't think you'll have a problem. I know you've lived through some pain before, and probably still do on a daily basis. Tattoo pain is a CAKEWALK compared to that, and your pain threshold is probably higher than you think. I know people that are the biggest wussies that have fallen asleep while getting a tattoo. My best friend will whine like a baby if you try and tweeze her eyebrows, yet she has a full back piece, lol.


----------



## velia (Aug 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hear it hurts more as time goes on because your adrenaline wears off.



At the end of my 3 1/2 hour session in the most sensitive places, it did hurt more, but not so much before that. If you'll only be in the chair 15 minutes, you'll be fine. About fainting... I fainted when I got my nose pierced lol. I saw the blood literally shooting from the hole in my nose and passed out on the table. Funny because I'm really not squeamish. Anyway, they're cool about it, and I highly doubt you'll pass out. Take your time, though, no reason to push forward with it if you're not comfortable.



katorade said:


> Being fat is a total bonus. Fatty tissue is far less painful to tattoo than bonier areas. My tattoo is on my chest and literally felt like someone was drawing on me rather hard with a Bic pen.



I wish mine had been on my chest! lol



BBWModel said:


> My newest one hurt the least...outside of my right ankle. This is the one I got for my son.



Oh my gosh, this is beautiful! Is this a symbol for your son's name?






katorade said:


> If you're worried about the pain, some people have found that applying topical lidocaine before their appointment helps somewhat. Just apply, let it numb up, then wash the area well. It doesn't help as much as an injectable, but it'll take the edge off.
> 
> Also, bring a friend with you. One of the biggest things is being able to have something to take your mind off of the needle. That's why a lot of tattoo artists will engage you in an in depth conversation while they're working rather than just saying "how you likin' the weather?".
> 
> Really, though, I don't think you'll have a problem. I know you've lived through some pain before, and probably still do on a daily basis. Tattoo pain is a CAKEWALK compared to that, and your pain threshold is probably higher than you think. I know people that are the biggest wussies that have fallen asleep while getting a tattoo. My best friend will whine like a baby if you try and tweeze her eyebrows, yet she has a full back piece, lol.



Vicki, she's covered it. I remember thinking, "wow, way easier breathing through a tattoo than breathing through even early labor."

Good luck! Would love to see pics!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, Katorade and Velia. I've had three labors, two of them quite long, without any drugs, so I hope I'm in good shape. Also, Katorade, you're right about living with pain all the time so this shouldn't be too bad. It'll be between my shoulder blades which isn't the fattest part of me but it's not bony either. 

I'll definitely get The Mister to snap some pics and get them posted. I'm getting excited!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> do _you _guys realize how mean you're being to_ me? _










I was lost before I got chickadees on my ass, now I am FOUND


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2009)

I wouldn't get a tatoo unless i did something awesome like win the world series or something.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 16, 2009)

It's the symbol for his nickname. I call him my little munky (yes, I misspell it on purpose. LOL) so that is the Japanese kanji for monkey. 



velia said:


> Oh my gosh, this is beautiful! Is this a symbol for your son's name?


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 16, 2009)

No tats here. Never wanted one. I do appreciate the art of tats, though and have seen some pretty awesome ones. However, for the most part, I find them to be distractions from the natural beauty of the human form and, frankly, as much as some people may try to deny the fact, they are rather trendy now. It seems to me that some people who otherwise might not have them, get inked only because others have. When I was a kid growing up in the 70s hardly anyone had tats, or at least they didn't talk about them. Now, every frat boy and sorority chick has at least one. This has kind of diminished their overall uniqueness and statement of individuality to a certain extent, in my opinion.

However, I know many, many people who have tats that I totally respect and love. My wife has two, in fact. One of a dolphin on her ankle that she got when she was in Brazil in the early 80s and a Native American design of a hawk on her wrist (she said that was rather painful to get).

The bottom line, for me anyway, is that I'm too fickle to wanna get a tat. What I think may be cool today I may not feel the same way about tomorrow. I like the ability to metamorphosize and change as I age and tats kind of limit that ability, in my opinion. Besides, if I ever have to go on the lam for some reason tats are just one more identifying mark...


----------



## mergirl (Aug 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Vickie...I think all the advice I can give you is...make sure the flaming wings do not overpower the cigar smoking skull.


Talking of bad tats. When i was looking at designs when i was getting my tat done there was one on the wall of one place which was a woman in the lotus position and a cock about two inches below her shooting her up in the air with a jet of spunk! I now of course have this tattoed on my arse cheek! ...In reality i walked backward out of the shop never to return. Though, it was a photograph, so Someone has that on them!!!!


----------



## zimzum (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate flash tattoo. You know the typical tattoo that gets picked off a wall. Now I have seen some very artistic tattoos also,but if I was going to get something on my body I would have to put some real effort in the design and artist.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 17, 2009)

My new tattoo! She's between my shoulder blades.






She is adapted from the Maid of Meigle, which is a Pictish carving, thousands of years old. The original design I bought from Pat Fish at Lucky Fish tattoo, but had my daughter, and then the tattoo artist, make some changes for me.

I love her -- I just wish I could SEE her more!


----------



## velia (Aug 17, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> My new tattoo! She's between my shoulder blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss Vickie, she's beautiful! 

I feel the same way about my tattoo. I'm sure I look really vain checking it out in the mirror all the time, but its not like you can just glance at what's on your back. How did you feel about the needle being near your vertebrae?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

I've gone back and forth about wanting a tattoo over the years. My husband is not a fan, so more than likely will never have one. I do have such an appreciation for them though.. I see them as I would any decorative art (or portrait, or whatever the subject. Other body modifications, piercings, branding, stretching anything along those lines do nothing for me though. 

I love watching LA Ink. Kat Von D. is SO beautiful and I'm usually so impressed with her work and those that work with her.


----------



## debz-aka (Aug 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I do have spider veins...some scars...stretchmarks...so I will say I am covered on the ' stuff on my body '..thing.



Gotta say, got all the above plus some tats. Maybe we should start a scar thread; its hard to get through life without a few marks.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 17, 2009)

velia said:


> Miss Vickie, she's beautiful!
> 
> I feel the same way about my tattoo. I'm sure I look really vain checking it out in the mirror all the time, but its not like you can just glance at what's on your back. How did you feel about the needle being near your vertebrae?



Thanks, Velia. I like her a lot. She was well worth the pain. I keep asking my husband, "How does she look? Does she look okay?" Hee. The needle wasn't bad near my vertebrae (got a nice pad o' fat there, thankyouverymuch). But the sides of the fish, which were right near my shoulder blades, hurt like a BITCH. Especially as I got kind of swollen and my skin was spitting the ink out and she had to go over it a few times. DAMN!!! We took a break, put some witch hazel and lidocaine on it, and when she went back to finish it, it wasn't bad.

Now I'm planning my next piece!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!! It's beautiful!!!



Miss Vickie said:


> My new tattoo! She's between my shoulder blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 18, 2009)

Suze said:


> and I don't want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else? I feel so alone


I just can't think of anything I'd want permanently marked on my body.
Plus, it's uncomfortable. I dislike that.

Nothing against anyone else who has or wants them, it's just not for me.

-Rusty


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 20, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> My new tattoo! She's between my shoulder blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw I love her! Looks so good :]



ThatFatGirl said:


> I love watching LA Ink. Kat Von D. is SO beautiful and I'm usually so impressed with her work and those that work with her.



Seconding the Kat love.. her work is fantastic and I'm just in love with her.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't have any tattoos and don't want any - I think the human body looks just great without and I'd be pissed if I could never see my skin naked again. 

I think tattoos are cool on other people, just perhaps a bit over-done. I know a lot of people like them and it's great that anyone who wants one feels good about getting it (ie. not just alternative kids etc), but I get nervous for young people who get them as if it WERE a fad. And that some people might think they SHOULD get one even if they don't want one really. College was full of lots of very young people all with star tattoos. It seems like many people get something that is "cool" rather than something they really like. God damnit.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 24, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> It's the symbol for his nickname.



Rachael, I love the star tats on your footsy! And it's nice that they're just on one foot. Nice look!

I'm really amazed and impressed at the vibrancy of the new inks they're using. I've seen a couple recent tats and I was compelled to ask if they were temp' tats cuz of the brightness and the saturation of the colors! For years the colors always seemed to be a bit drab and bright blues and greens were just impossible to get on skin (caucasian skin I mean. We African-Americans still have to settle for just black ink for the most part).

I jump for joy when I get email photos from folks who have tattooed a Toil Girl on their bod, but unfortunately most of them turn out a bit on the slap-happy side. Stan the FA got one of the best drawings of a BBW on his arm I've ever seen (and he had it done on TV!).

I really should have gone to tattoo school and opened my own shop on Rodeo Drive. That would definitely have been steady work. LOL

As I stated a few months back, I feel rebellious and unique by NOT having any tats on my bod'! And there's no way I'd trust anyone but myself to do the tattooing if I did get one.


----------

